# Nicholson Bench with Leftover Hardwood Flooring



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I started building a Roubo which I'm almost finished with, but I have this stack of 6' and longer 2 1/4" wide x 3/4" thick solid quartersawn white oak hardwood flooring that we pulled out of an old home that's begging to be made into a workbench. I was planning on using for the roubo but after cutting the tongues off and and milling a few pieces, I was only working with 2" wide x 5/8" thick product. I was going to glue them end grain and make essential a butcher block top. I'm toying with the idea of building a nicholson bench with it too that will be more of a joinery bench than anything. I also have some 4×4's left over from my roubo build. Seems like the perfect bench to build when you have a thin workbench top. I guess I could glue them up and make larger panels to build other furniture with, but the idea of the white oak workbench top sounds appealing.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Attach them onto some 3/4 ply and you will have a solid worksurface.


----------

